# ILBE equipment



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok so was just doing some looking on Ebay for prices on the MOLLE II external frame rucksack when I saw the ILBE rucksack. I have never heard of this system before, so all I know is that it is made by Propper international, it has a assault pack and main ruck just like the MOLLE II system, and it is issued to the US Marines. Can anyone tell me if these are good packs or not? And what kind of build material are they constructed of: is it Cordura, What deneir is it( 1000 or 600 or so on), Is it nylon or polyester?


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Here you go this should answer all your questions. 

http://www.ilbepack.com/


----------

